# First time smoking cheese!



## kmoo180 (Mar 1, 2015)

I figured today would be as good a day as any to fire up my AMNPS for the first time and try my hand at cold smoking for the first time as well. Here goes nothing!

From the top. Pepper jack, then monterey jack, mild cheddar, then mozzarella at the bottom.












IMG_20150301_161808009.jpg



__ kmoo180
__ Mar 1, 2015






AMNPS loaded up with pitmasters choice and here we go!












IMG_20150301_163115275.jpg



__ kmoo180
__ Mar 1, 2015






Smokin!












IMG_20150301_163804286.jpg



__ kmoo180
__ Mar 1, 2015






4 hours later...let's see what we got!












IMG_20150301_202857398.jpg



__ kmoo180
__ Mar 1, 2015


















IMG_20150301_202901665.jpg



__ kmoo180
__ Mar 1, 2015






Only burned that much in 4 hours! I think I'm going to like my new toy!












IMG_20150301_202923160.jpg



__ kmoo180
__ Mar 1, 2015






Looks pretty good to me...












IMG_20150301_203646602.jpg



__ kmoo180
__ Mar 1, 2015






Except my one newbie mistake...












IMG_20150301_205453142.jpg



__ kmoo180
__ Mar 1, 2015






Now the wait...this will be the worst part!












IMG_20150301_210355613.jpg



__ kmoo180
__ Mar 1, 2015






Thanks for checking em out guys, I'm looking forward to seeing how well I did in a couple weeks. Anyone got any good recipes on what to do with all this good stuff? I'm thinking pizza with the mozzarella, but other than that I'm drawing a blank other than cheese and crackers.


----------



## smokeraiser (Mar 3, 2015)

Looking good.  I'm interested in hearing about the end result.  I've been using maple saw dust for my trials for about 3 hours.  With trying many different cheeses the softer ones take the smoke a lot more easily it seems.  I don't think my smoker gets as nearly smokey as your pictures show.  I usually keep the top vent open the whole way.  Did you get curious to taste any right out of the smoker?  Sorry no suggestions for how to use it.  I usually just slice or break off a piece and nibble.


----------



## twoalpha (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice looking cheese.

Smoked some on my MES with the AMNPS and had about the same smoke as yours. 

After about 30 minutes I noticed that the temperature was coming up to 70+ so I place a couple of frozen water bottles on the shelf above the AMNPS and the temp. dropped back to around 65 and the cheese stayed firm, Just FYI.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 3, 2015)

Congratulations on your first cheese smoke.  Did you learn anything?

Constructive criticism:

Obviously you had hot spots. Could use a heat deflector. 

Consider a mailbox type mod.  Much cooler and cleaner smoke. 

Experiment, no need to smoke it all at once.  While learning, smoke one type at a time.

Maybe the following will help you get off to a good start.   Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View,  New to smoking or have a new smoker? -- "How to optimize your smoke",  Understanding Smoke Management - updated 12/08/14,  My Cold Smoking Options w/Q - View

Don't forget to add it to salads.

Have fun and keep good notes,

T


----------



## kmoo180 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks guys, I'm impatiently waiting to see how it tastes. I didn't have the guts to try a piece afterwards as everyone says its terrible. I was very happy with the amount of smoke that was generated, I had to side vent wide open and actually yesterday I bought a 3 inch elbow to attatch to it and create a chimney so I'm really looking forward to seeing how that works out. I had no thermometer running in the unit and figured with temps in the 20s it would be fine...whoops! I'm thinking of doing either a brisket or pork butt and using the mozzarella and doing a BBQ pizza.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 3, 2015)

KMoo180 said:


> Thanks guys, I'm impatiently waiting to see how it tastes. I didn't have the guts to try a piece afterwards as everyone says its terrible. I had to side vent wide open and actually yesterday I bought a 3 inch elbow to attatch to it and create a chimney so I'm really looking forward to seeing how that works out. I had no thermometer running in the unit and figured with temps in the 20s it would be fine...whoops!


Word of caution, by adding an extension with the vent wide open, more draft will be created which will increase the rate of burn causing higher temps.

Good luck,

T


----------



## b-one (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice looking cheese! How about some augratin or scalloped potatoes you could fry up some cheese sticks and one of my faves a grilled cheese sammie with bacon! I always like my cheese on chicken and a biscut cracker:biggrin:


----------



## disco (Mar 3, 2015)

I know what you mean about waiting for the cheese to age but it is worth it! 

Congratulations on some fine looking cheese!

Disco


----------



## kmoo180 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info Mr. T I went with the extension because I knew I had a lot of smoke in the unit and was concerned about the amount of smoke coming out of the vent. It would look good then kind of die off. Its probably just me being over concerned. 

And I do love scalloped potatoes..thanks for the idea b!!


----------



## oggg (Mar 5, 2015)

Sandwiches and wraps. Stuffing for chicken breasts, smoked fattie


----------



## kmoo180 (Mar 22, 2015)

So its been 3 weeks and I decided to give the cheese a try. Its still extremely smokey and bitter. Is this normal after 3 weeks? Is it possible I over smoked them?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 22, 2015)

KMoo180 said:


> So its been 3 weeks and I decided to give the cheese a try. Its still extremely smokey and bitter. Is this normal after 3 weeks? Is it possible I over smoked them?


It's possible that you over did it for your taste.  Don't fret, set it back and try it again this fall.  Keep good notes of what you do as you may like it after it set's for a few months.

Next time lighten up on your time in the smoke.  You can always add more smoke if you feel the need after the resting period.

Tom


----------



## kmoo180 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I wasnt sure if I vaccupacked them up to early and it didn't breathe enough or what. I think I'll just leave them in zip lock bags maybe for a couole months


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 22, 2015)

KMoo180 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I think I'll just leave them in zip lock bags maybe for a couole months


Recommend not storing in zip bags.  Vac seal or wax as this will inhibit mold which you will most likely experience with zip bags.

Tom


----------



## kmoo180 (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh OK. I was under the impression once the cheese is smoked it takes a lot longer to spoil. I'll seal them back up then.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 22, 2015)

KMoo180 said:


> Oh OK. I was under the impression once the cheese is smoked it takes a lot longer to spoil. I'll seal them back up then.


----------

